# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  who like Lousie??????

## Abbie

so does anyone actually like her?

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's a bi**h, but i think she's a good character!

----------


## Ads230

she's an evil character but a good one. She could be used in lot's of exelent storylines, such as one to do with some sort of evil plan against lisa.They just need her to be more evil,rather than a b*tch.We need an evil character.

----------


## Abbie

yer i agree but i want lisa to be ok after the evil scheme and lousie to eventaully leave

----------


## Chris_2k11

I cant see her leaving just yet! She's only just won that "hollyoaks on the pull" thing.

----------


## Abbie

o did she well she is a good actress but i hate her charcter

----------


## .:Kitz:.

hate her, good actress, but i hate her!!!  :Mad:

----------


## di marco

shes a good evil character but i dont like her, and i dont think the actress is that good either

----------


## jodyjojo

she looks evil and i think she will become another Laura with all the stalking business coming up !

----------


## di marco

> she looks evil and i think she will become another Laura with all the stalking business coming up !


should be good, i liked laura

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i cant stand her. not just the character but her voice! i think it comes close to hearing nails on a blackboard it just sssoooooo annoying!!!

----------


## di marco

> not just the character but her voice!


i dont like her voice either, its almost as annoying as zaras!

----------


## Jade

She a bit annoying the way she follows Ben around, but I reckon it will get intresting when she finds out about Lisa and Ben - she's going to make Lisa's life hell!!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Hate Louise!!!!! HATE HER!!!

----------


## lildevil

i think that louise needs a good slap beacuse she's a jealous, connving little b***h. trying to split ben and lisa up. throwing lisa's essay in the bin. thats some thing little kid would do.

----------


## di marco

> i think that louise needs a good slap beacuse she's a jealous, connving little b***h. trying to split ben and lisa up. throwing lisa's essay in the bin. thats some thing little kid would do.


i know, shes acts in a really immature way, but she will carry on doing it as she knows it upsets lisa. someone needs to give her a good slap, ill do it if no one else want too!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> someone needs to give her a good slap, ill do it if no one else want too!


 Oh, i'll help!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> Oh, i'll help!!


hehe i think we decided on that before lol!

----------


## lildevil

the line starts here.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> hehe i think we decided on that before lol!


Oh yeah!! It's the heat, its getting to my brain!!

----------


## Bryan

i like lousie...good old bitch... love her

then again i love little mo in eastenders...but everyone hates her cus of molfie

bondboffin

----------


## lildevil

yep but louise needs to get over the fact that ben dumped her for lisa. get a life girl.

----------


## di marco

i agree that louise is a good soap bitch, but i dont like what shes doing to lisa, maybe she will turn into one of them characters you love to hate, we will have to wait and see

----------


## .:Kitz:.

i'm never gonna like her. Even if its love to hate senario. I wish she's leave.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i don't like her she is boring

----------


## Debs

hopefully they will get rid!

and soon

----------

